# Beautiful Rescue Video-A must see!



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

wonderful story Karen!!!Brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping up*

Watch this brave dog kept in a bathtub for 3 years walk!!


----------

